# Chains or No Chains



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I have a slight delima. I have one set of tractor tire chains and 2 tractors with different sized tires. The chains are currently on a 54 Ford NAA with 12.4x28 tires. I purchased the chains 40 + years ago when a new set of non ballasted tires was put on the NAA. They are 100+ pounds each and thought they would aid tractIon, especially in winter. So far worked well to date.

Have now acquired a 1970 Ford 4000 as a replacement for the tired old girl. The 4000 has 13.6x38 tires. The tire chains are constructed with a series of "H" sections, held together with a 3/8" chain ring bottom circle. Modifying the chains to fit the new to me 4000 looks like a simple matter of making a new "H" identicAl the existing, then adding chain links to the bottom hoop ring to fit the new 38 diam eter tire. No doubt the chains provide better traction in snow, ice, and mud, but they also tend to slap the fenders and your fingers at times . 

Opinions: I cannot afford to purchase amother set of tire chains. Do I leave them as is on the old tractor as bacup, or modify to fit new tractor 38"tires. Give me your thoughts.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Budget and skill level would be something to consider. I know you have the skills, and it would more than likely be cost effective to modify the existing chains to fit the 4000, but do you really want those chains slapping the nice white square fenders on your new build? I think I'd leave them on the NAA.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

That's the direction I have been leaning. The 4000 is so much heavier than the NAA, I think it will do fine without chains. The other thought is if the 4000 will not start at 0 deg F, ( a good possibility), I know the NAA will start and it really needs the extra weight and traction to be effective.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I investigated the use of installing special studs in the tires of my tractor, something to think about.
https://www.brandt.ca/getattachment...n-Studs/ValPar-Tire-Studs.pdf.aspx?lang=en-CA


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Very interesting. Never knew they made such a thing for tractors. Will take under consideration. Used to have a separate set of studded car tires/wheels. Swapped summer/winter. Not practical for tractor tires/wheels. Would you have to remove summer


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Very interesting. Did not know th e y made such a thing for tractors. Will have to give it some thought. After bursting the right rear, I have a definite phobia about intentionally drilling ho l es in tires. You know my luck by now. The big black cloud seems to follow me where every I go - and what ever I do.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wouldn't remove them in the summer. I suppose you would have that option if they were installed on a vehicle that ran on the pavement all summer long, but if installed on winter tires, you'd just change the tire. 
I've thought about installing these on my tractor, as the driveway can get very icy around here with the way the weather is going these days. The slope on my driveway is not really too bad and I can deal with it with just the tires on the tractor, and the 4 wheel assist.


----------

